# Panama City Mackeral



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Pier Mackeral fishing is heating up in the Panhandle.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Very nice haul! Good eats ahead!


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

Yea, its been gettin pretty good with the temp change.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

wish i were there! nice fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul. Congrats.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

those days...
nice catch man what kind of tackle were you usinghow much line did you have on??


----------

